# Dressage Show Tips!



## Cheylo (Aug 27, 2013)

I am going to my first ever dressage show with my horse, This is his first time too. We are schooling Training level and home but i'm going to show in the intro a-c. Any tips on how to keep his attention on me and not trot around with his head up looking at everything. I also need tips for my outside rein, I tend to give away my outside rein allowing him to pop his shoulder. 
Thanks,
Cheylo


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Smile and have a great time!! Get into the ring before the test if at all possible with your horse, and walk the ring without your horse so you KNOW where your circles go, and you are not wandering to find 20 m. Keep the horse a bit long and low without a "headset", and you will do fine! 

Talk to the people around you, and make some friends. Dressage gets a bad rap, but I always had fun, talked to people, loosened them up a bit, and never found ANY stuffiness, even though I rode non-traditional breeds, and stood out like a sore thumb! 

Good Luck!
Nancy


----------

